# TV show Castle - new book by the 'author' Richard Castle



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Does anyone else watch the TV show 'Castle' about an author named Richard Castle who helps the NYPD solve cases while researching a character for a new series of books based on a female detective called Nikki Heat? Fun show, it started mid-season last season on ABC, and had its second season premiere this past Monday. Anyway, within the TV show, the first book in his new series is going to be called 'Heat Wave' -- and I just discovered (others may have known this) it is actually being published as a real book, with that author name, next week! Don't have any idea who is really writing it. Some chapters had been posted to abc.com and buzz is that it's not bad. Not sure I want to pay $9.99 for a 208-page book, but we'll see.

Just an FYI in case anyone's interested...


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

That's so cool! I was wondering if they would decide to do something like that. The show made me want to buy his books.  I heart Nathan Fillion.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I watch the show, didn't realize a book was coming out...


----------



## Farscape (Sep 3, 2009)

AddieLove said:


> I heart Nathan Fillion.


Me too! Love him in Castle (but he was awesome in Firefly too). Might have to buy that book......


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The show also frequently has guest stars who are real authors. Last season they had James Patterson; in the episode Monday were Stephen J. Cannell and . . . .<drat, blanking>. . . but I recognized him and had my hunch confirmed when Castle addressed him. . . . .googled it: Michael Connelly. Castle plays poker with 'em. . . .if I had to guess I'd say it was one of those guys, or maybe a combination, who write the books. . . . . .


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

thats great! I didn't realize that there was a book coming out!!! Can't wait!! Love the show!


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The show also frequently has guest stars who are real authors. Last season they had James Patterson; in the episode Monday were Stephen J. Cannell and . . . .<drat, blanking>. . . but I recognized him and had my hunch confirmed when Castle addressed him. . . . .googled it: Michael Connelly. Castle plays poker with 'em. . . .if I had to guess I'd say it was one of those guys, or maybe a combination, who write the books. . . . . .


What if its JD ROBB, I always think of her for some reason when I am watching the show....maybe b/c of NYPD, Beckett/Eve....I don't know. I just love the show!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The show also frequently has guest stars who are real authors. Last season they had James Patterson; in the episode Monday were Stephen J. Cannell and . . . .<drat, blanking>. . . but I recognized him and had my hunch confirmed when Castle addressed him. . . . .googled it: Michael Connelly. Castle plays poker with 'em. . . .if I had to guess I'd say it was one of those guys, or maybe a combination, who write the books. . . . . .


Oh cool, thanks for saying who the other guy was besides Cannell, I missed it in the credits and couldn't hear the name, didn't recognize him either, but figured it was *somebody* since I knew Cannell, and knew Cannell and Patterson were in a similar episode or two last year. I just watched it on abc.com last night 'cause thunderstorms messed up my Tivo'd version on Monday...thank goodness for free internet replays! LOL

I loved Fillion in Firefly too, that's part of why I gave Castle a try...he does a good job in it.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Well rats, I was going to try a sample but that is not an option


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hasn't been released yet.  I expect there'll be a sample available when it is. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool!  I watch it occasionally...I have the latest episode DVR'd.  I, er, heart isn't quite right, Nathan Fillon...anyway, I've been following Nathan Fillon since he was on One Life to Live....hunk city.

Betsy


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

ravenclawprefect said:


> Well rats, I was going to try a sample but that is not an option


If you go to ABC's website (I think it's http://abc.go.com) then go to Castle's show page, they have been posting a chapter a week for the last couple weeks. I read the first chapter and it was pretty good, so I pre-ordered the Kindle version.

If the rest of the book holds to the form of the first chapter, it seems a little bit light for a mystery novel, but should be a quick and amusing read.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Well...how cool is that? 

Neat concept.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I've never watched it, but I have the season 1 DVD and I intend to watch it as soon as there's a gap in new shows. I'm way over my limit of shows I watch now, which is weird since for years I hardly watched TV. Can't resist Captain Tightpants though.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

That's my complaint about Castle, not enough tight pants!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I hope you all also watched Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog. It's genius. It's a short web series, you can find it for free in various places, but also on iTunes. It has Nathan Fillion, Felicia Day (who's also a Kindler) and Neil Patrick Harris.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

No kidding that two minutes ago I was planning on going to watch it again.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I love Castle because of Nathan Fillion. Otherwise, I probably wouldn't watch it .... unless Hugh Jackman was playing the role.  Yeah, then I'd definitely watch.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm not much of a mystery reader but I sure love Nathan Fillion Castle. Thanks for the heads up! I'll go check out the sample.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I've since started the series and the book. The book is pretty good so far.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So I'm watching last night's episode.  It's the Halloween one, of course.  The opening scene has Castle trying on a costume.  He shows it to his daughter who asks what he's supposed to be.  "Space Cowboy," he says . . . .she says, "Weren't you that about 5 years ago?"  He says, "I like it."

TOTALLY an in joke for anyone who knows that Nathan Fillion previously played Malcolm Reynolds in "Serenity".  How cool is that?


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

> So I'm watching last night's episode. It's the Halloween one, of course. The opening scene has Castle trying on a costume. He shows it to his daughter who asks what he's supposed to be. "Space Cowboy," he says . . . .she says, "Weren't you that about 5 years ago?" He says, "I like it."
> 
> TOTALLY an in joke for anyone who knows that Nathan Fillion previously played Malcolm Reynolds in "Serenity". How cool is that?


That was very cool! I caught it right away and chuckled out loud. DH wanted to know what was so funny about that costume.

I have the Firefly series on DVD and I own the movie, Serenity. Love it!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Anyone see that Nathan was one of the founders of the children's charity
Kids Need to Read? 
http://www.kidsneedtoread.org


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Anyone see that Nathan was one of the founders of the children's charity
> Kids Need to Read?
> http://www.kidsneedtoread.org


Aww! That makes me like him even more!



Ann in Arlington said:


> So I'm watching last night's episode. It's the Halloween one, of course. The opening scene has Castle trying on a costume. He shows it to his daughter who asks what he's supposed to be. "Space Cowboy," he says . . . .she says, "Weren't you that about 5 years ago?" He says, "I like it."
> 
> TOTALLY an in joke for anyone who knows that Nathan Fillion previously played Malcolm Reynolds in "Serenity". How cool is that?


I saw that and loved it! I had to rewind it to see it one more time.  
*sigh* I miss Firefly.

The only reason I started watching Castle was because of Nathan Fillion. I wasn't a huge fan of the first few episodes and actually thought about not watching it anymore, but I'm so glad I stuck with it. I felt like many of the actors, especially the one playing Beckett, weren't that comfortable in their roles at first. And I think that's absolutely changed now. The best part (aside from Fillion ) is that Castle's daughter doesn't annoy me. In fact, I like all the actors.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

Also, the Hispanic dective's costume was his Army outfit from Generation Kill, and the other cop dressed as the doctor was on General Hospital.  

I am about halfway through rewatching Firefly, I'm a big Joss Whedon fan.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Just started watching Castle recently and think it's great fun!

I'm popping this thread up to see if there have been any HEAT WAVE readers.

If so, did you like it? Was the writer able to capture Castle's voice?

(Have the sample on my Kindle but haven't gotten around to it yet. Hope to this week.)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

It was a quick fun read.. Very much like the show.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

This has probably already been posted, I don't have time to check.

You can follow Castle on Twitter. It's pretty funny.

http://twitter.com/WriteRCastle


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> I have started HEAT WAVE and think it captures the voices, inflections and snappy dialogue of the show. I find myself visualizing the characters of the show. A fun read.


Oh good, voices always matter but even more so when you've seen the TV show first!


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> It was a quick fun read.. Very much like the show.


Great! This season is so busy; quick and fun works.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> This has probably already been posted, I don't have time to check.
> 
> You can follow Castle on Twitter. It's pretty funny.
> 
> http://twitter.com/WriteRCastle


Ha! That is pretty funny! Thanks for the link.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

TC Beacham said:


> Ha! That is pretty funny! Thanks for the link.


Lol, hilarious.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I have almost bought this book numerous times since it came out because I love the tv series but I stop myself each time because I have wondered if it was any good at all. 
I think that after I finish the 30 books that I already need to read I may get this one as well, maybe by then it will be cheaper too.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

MLPMom said:


> I have almost bought this book numerous times since it came out because I love the tv series but I stop myself each time because I have wondered if it was any good at all.
> I think that after I finish the 30 books that I already need to read I may get this one as well, maybe by then it will be cheaper too.


I'm holding out for less expensive too. It may never happen and then I'll never read it. Oh well.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I just wanted to post that now since this book is on the NYT Best Seller list it is now $9.99. I thought since it went down in price I would give it a try.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The second book in the series is due out the week of the 28th for the Kindle (at $9.99):



Mike


----------



## kae (May 3, 2010)

I watched this season's opener of _Castle_ last night. I'm a big Fillion fan. The show has become more polished with each episode.

The idea of a book from the fictional character--is that what you're saying?-- is really interesting. I'll have to check that out.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah. It's the second one... the first was _Heat Wave_, published last year (it spent some time on the NYT best-seller list if I recall correctly).

It was OK. People are still speculating on who the real author is.

It's not really a new idea, I think there have been _Murder, She Wrote_ tie-ins published under the name Jessica Fletcher.

Mike


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

My money is on Patterson (more likely one of his sock puppets) or one of the other writers who guests on the show occasionally....


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Stephen J. Cannell has stated that neither he, James Patterson, nor Michael Connelly wrote the book. That doesn’t leave out any of Patterson's collaborators or the writers from the show, however.

I find it hilarious that Nathan Fillion has been to book signings. He signs as Nathan Fillion, though.   


Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ABC Studios holds the copyright so I expect it's a collaboration of the writers for the TV show. . .


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Stephen J. Cannell has stated that neither he, *Richard Patterson*, nor Michael Connelly wrote the book. That doesn't leave out any of Patterson's collaborators or the writers from the show, however.
> 
> I find it hilarious that Nathan Fillion has been to book signings. He signs as Nathan Fillion, though.
> 
> Mike


But what about James Patterson? 

I didn't realize Fillion had been to book signings. That's funny.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> I didn't realize Fillion had been to book signings. That's funny.


He was on one of the morning shows earlier this week and said some people ask him to sign "Richard Castle". . .which he says he does but he does point out that that's a fictional person. . . . . . . .


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry... I meant James Patterson, of course.


Mike


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

I love the show! Nathan Fillion playing a crime writer who assists the detectives and goes to homicide scenes. What more could I ask for?
LJ.


----------



## lorezskyline (Apr 19, 2010)

AddieLove said:


> The best part (aside from Fillion ) is that Castle's daughter doesn't annoy me. In fact, I like all the actors.


Definitly agree with that they managed to avoid the always boring troubled teen sub-plot to fill a 10min gap in one episode!
It's good to see him have some success after Firefly as it was a great show and should never have been canceled will for sure be checking out the Castle book. I tend to prefer these lighter mystery show on TV as CSI etc are just starting to grate a little.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

I seriously need to get off my tail and watch this show.  I adored Nathan Fillion in Firefly, and I keep meaning to watch Castle, but I keep forgetting (not a huge TV household).  I'll have to get on ABC.com and catch up with it.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Castle is one of my favorite shows, I think I would seriously be sad if it was canceled.

I did read _Heat Wave_ and I liked it but it still wasn't anywhere near as funny or good as the TV series. I don't know if I would bother getting/reading the second one. I think I would just stick with the TV series.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow. _Naked Heat_ is number 16 on the NYT hardcover fiction best-seller list.

Mike


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I read it, and honesly liked Heat Wave much better.. now, maybe it was because school is distracting me so much this year, but I just felt it wasn't as easy to get into.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

It's a bit unusual to have a TV series tie-in book show up on a general best-seller list. Both of these have done that. Anybody know of any other tie-ins that have made the list?


Mike


----------

